
Spotify adds new QR-code to app to facilitate music sharing - jschulenklopper
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/05/spotify-codes/
======
jschulenklopper
Quikkly gives the impression that Spotify is using their technology to
generate the QR-style scannable codes, see [https://quikklycodes.com/quikkly-
blog/2017/4/3/welcome-spoti...](https://quikklycodes.com/quikkly-
blog/2017/4/3/welcome-spotify).

I guess that should be read as "Welcome Spotify to the group of companies that
create their own flavor of QR-like codes (which you can also do with
Quikkly)"?

